# Steadicam for Rebel t3i or 60D



## cedger (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm in need of an affordable steadicam for my projects. I love the Merlin but its way too expensive, for the time being. Anyone know of cheaper alternatives that have similar results? Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I've seen several DIY-How-To videos on home made devices for this type of thing.  I'm sure if you search youtube, you will find plenty of ideas.


----------



## KmH (Nov 15, 2011)

Uh...Steadicam Camera Stabilizing Systems

Or how about ..... DSLR & Film Camera Accessories


----------



## Tigertail (Nov 16, 2011)

^Uhh he said *affordable! 

You might want to try looking into buying/building a shoulder rig rather than a steadicam. They tend to be more easily built/cheaper and will be better than hand held shooting (though not quite as glide-like as a Merlin). With DSLRs it's probably a better idea, too, since you can't pull focus while shooting on a Steadicam for the most part.


----------



## thewalkingdad (Mar 1, 2013)

It's tough to find a steadicam that works like the merlin but is affordable. For me affordable is around $200.00. I searched for a good month before deciding on the Steadi Go stabilizer. www.SteadiGO.com - DSLR and Camcorder Video Stabilizer! (Steady GO) 
Here's a steadigo demonstration test video, 




It took me a couple days to really get the hang of it but now I can have it set up and running in less than a minute.


----------



## KmH (Mar 1, 2013)

There have been many new DSLR video accessory products brought to market since this thread was started.


----------

